# Can You Tell Which Bloodline My Dog Is From This Picture?



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Here is a picture of my German Shepherd at 1 years old. I want to know which bloodline he's from(American, German...?) Also, he looks a little small to me so I put a ruler there, if you can tell me if he looks small or not. Thanks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd guess American.
Where did you get him, a rescue? Pound? Breeder?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was thinking pet or working lines? Maybe a mix of lines? o-o 

I agree with msvette's question- Where did you get him?


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

A guy I found on Hoobly.com. He had a full black and full white GS. Also was selling another breed and piglets... Is that bad?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The fact he's on hoobly is bad.
But your dog is nice, and I'm sure, a nice pet!


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Well, he doesn't seem to have any health issues, yet. And he is a great pet


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

If he's american he's not ASL. Those back legs aren't 'leggy' enough, haha. He looks like a nice, standard BYB puppy. Best of luck to you both! More handsome pictures requested!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

With that short coat, & his body structure, he reminds me a lot of my female GS/Lab mix. Her coat is exactly like that. She was the only GS looking one of the three pups left in the litter, the other two looked Lab.
Rory is on the left, Koda (full GS) is on the right.

ETA: I hope I don't offend you by saying that. That's just the first thing that came to mind when I saw him. 
He's a handsome dog.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Without a pedigree you'll never know what bloodlines he comes from, but as long as you're happy with him I wouldn't worry about it too much. Were the other two dogs you mentioned the sire and dam?
He still has some growing to do, it's obvious he's still just a young dog. He's going to fill out some in the next year. Doesn't look lanky or gawky like some dogs at his age. I bet you get a lot of compliments on him and hope he brings you years of enjoyment.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm guessing a mix of line also - doesn't really scream out any particular type of GSD. 

He is very cute, nonetheless.  Love that dark face and happy smile in your avatar.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He just looks like a very happy dog!!! Handsome boy


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

No, he doesn't look too small. How much does he weigh? Is he neutered? He probably won't get much taller, but should fill out some as he matures, a 12 month old GSD is really still a puppy with a bit of growing yet to do.

He looks like a typical "American pet line" dog to me, possibly a mix of lines. He's quite a handsome fella and should make a fine pet.


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Without a pedigree you'll never know what bloodlines he comes from, but as long as you're happy with him I wouldn't worry about it too much. Were the other two dogs you mentioned the sire and dam?
> He still has some growing to do, it's obvious he's still just a young dog. He's going to fill out some in the next year. Doesn't look lanky or gawky like some dogs at his age. I bet you get a lot of compliments on him and hope he brings you years of enjoyment.


No, they were not the sire and dam. They were puppies. Also I just google searched "German Shepherd puppies for sale in VA" and Hoobly came up as one of the top results, and found him. My moms friend also bought him for us as a gift!


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

NWHeather said:


> With that short coat, & his body structure, he reminds me a lot of my female GS/Lab mix. Her coat is exactly like that. She was the only GS looking one of the three pups left in the litter, the other two looked Lab.
> Rory is on the left, Koda (full GS) is on the right.
> 
> ETA: I hope I don't offend you by saying that. That's just the first thing that came to mind when I saw him.
> He's a handsome dog.


They both look like full German Shepherds to me lol


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

hey im from Va too! hes a very handsome boy!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

He looks so happy!  No, he doesn't look small to me, either.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He looks like a nice dog and if he has good health and temperament.....then he is a good dog!


----------

